# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  This kid is fat (according to the City of New York)

## Coolwalker

Gwendolyn Williams, a third-grader at PS 29, was told she  was overweight by the Department of Education because she was 1 pound  heavier than the index.																						 									Photo: Stephen Yang								 													
 									 												 				Gwendolyn Williams is a pencil-thin, bubbly 9-year-old who is a perfectly healthy third-grader.
 But according to city bureaucrats, shes practically obese.
 I was like, Oh, my God! Why did I get this? the Staten Island kid  recalled Thursday after getting a Department of Education-issued  Fitnessgram that described her Body Mass Index as overweight.
Modal TriggerThe report Gwendolyn Williams received from her school.Photo: Stephen Yang

 Im 4-foot-1, and 66 pounds, and Im like, what?! Gwendolyn  exclaimed of the school handout, which the city is sending home in the  bookbags of 870,000 public school students, grades K through 12.
 The kids, who were weighed and measured back in November, are told not to look.
 But the Fitnessgrams are sealed with only a small, easily replaced  round sticker  and peeking is rampant, parents complain, with  devastating effects on kids self-esteem.






 Gwendolyns mom, Laura Bruij Williams of Port Richmond, says she  found out about her daughters Fitnessgram Wednesday night, as she was  tucking the girl in for the night.
 She said, Hey, Mom. The school told me Im overweight. And then  she started jiggling her thighs, and saying, Is this what they mean?
 That was heartbreaking, said the stay-at-home mom of two.
 The next morning, Williams sought out Gwendolyns principal at PS 29.
 She was sympathetic, but said the kids werent supposed to open it.  My response is, theyre kids. How can you believe theyre not going to  open it? Williams said.
 Its a very positive thing for some kids who are overweight, but we  shouldnt be putting these assessments in the childrens hands, the mom  added.

*Laura Williams with her daughter, Gwendolyn.**Photo: Stephen Yang
*



 Fat-shaming, experts called the practice on Thursday, criticizing  both the fallibility of BMI calculations and the mental-health effects  of kids being graded on their size.
Modal TriggerGwendolyn, 9, a third-grader at PS 29, at her house in Staten Island.

 My friend who was next to me, she opened hers, too, and she was  overweight too, and we were both saying, Did the Fitnessgrams get mixed  up? said Gwendolyn, who plays softball and loves to ride her scooter.
 I just dont think that its fair to be called overweight when youre not really overweight!
 BMI, while supported by the federal Centers for Disease Control and  Prevention, was designed decades ago by the insurance industry as a way  of assessing the health of groups of people, not individuals, said  Chevese Turner of the Binge Eating Disorder Association.
 Dieting, especially for kids, is the gateway drug for eating  disorders, and so is the public shaming that can come with this, she  said of the Fitnessgrams.
 My organization and others believe that BMI report cards have no  place coming from schools and can be more harmful than helpful.
 A DOE spokeswoman defended the Fitnessgrams Thursday as just one  indicator  which helps students develop personal goals for lifelong  health.
 But for Gwendolyn, the Fitnessgrams are just dumb.
 I know that Im not overweight, so why should I believe the New York Department of Education? she said.

http://nypost.com/2014/05/22/nyc-says-this-girl-is-fat/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-23-2014),OriginalCyn (05-23-2014),Sheldonna (05-23-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

Yes she is fat.  Good posing in photo for hiding it though.  The mother is no different either.  They need to be grilled until all the grease drops down.

----------


## Reverend

These lunatics have to be stopped.

----------


## Katzndogz

Stopping the lunatics means burning the house down.

----------


## lostbeyond

The BMI is a biological index. It is the political pressure of the fat bastards, especially from the right, that skewes that normally purely scientific indicator. I am squarely in the green range of it, so I am telling the truth. Those fatsos are telling their excuses and their right-wing versions of the oprah winfrey style feel good crap, to take it out on other, normal people ... this kid IS fat.

----------


## Sentinel

Health education is a perfectly legitimate grade school activity.  And, it's good for the girl to learn that she's tending toward the heavy side.

----------

lostbeyond (05-23-2014)

----------


## Mordent

> Stopping the lunatics means burning the house down.


It's a house of cards anyways. Burn it down.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> The BMI is a biological index. It is the political pressure of the fat bastards, especially from the right, that skewes that normally purely scientific indicator. I am squarely in the green range of it, so I am telling the truth. Those fatsos are telling their excuses and their right-wing versions of the oprah winfrey style feel good crap, to take it out on other, normal people ... this kid IS fat.



Can you point out any reputable scientific organization or study which shows the BMI to be a an accurate measure of body fat or has anything to do with health?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Health education is a perfectly legitimate grade school activity.  And, it's good for the girl to learn that she's tending toward the heavy side.


What does it have to do with her health?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Can you point out any reputable scientific organization or study which shows the BMI to be a an accurate measure of body fat or has anything to do with health?


I have one better proof, my own body.  I can outrun, outclimb, outpull, outpush everyone who is closer to the orange/red section than I.

----------


## Reverend

> Can you point out any reputable scientific organization or study which shows the BMI to be a an accurate measure of body fat or has anything to do with health?


I know a kid, high school football player. He is 6'2", 235 lbs. and according to the BMI he is moderately obese. The kid doesn't have an ounce of fat on him and he looks like the incredible hulk.

Do you have to have a room temperature IQ to be a lib?

----------


## lostbeyond

Also, like in the OP's link, fatsos always rage at you about you breaking their hearts when you tell them to get up and exercise.  Don't you just hate fatsos?

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I have one better proof, my own body.  I can outrun, outclimb, outpull, outpush everyone who is closer to the orange/red section than I.


JJ Watt is well into the red on the BMI calculator. 6'6', 280lbs.

----------


## Reverend

> Don't you just hate fatsos?


I'm not real fond of dumbasses...

----------


## lostbeyond

> JJ Watt is way into the red on the BMI calculator. 6', 280lbs.


Well, I guess it is possible that fatsos wanna be fat, because they want the option to stomp you into the ground with one leg/ass.  This is what we normal BMI people get from those mutants.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Also, like in the OP's link, fatsos always rage at you about you breaking their hearts when you tell them to get up and exercise.  Don't you just hate fatsos?


Ah, I see. You are trolling.

What's interesting is that being thin, or perfectly proportioned, is little indication of health or strength. Visceral fat can be quite dangerous, and yet it doesn't show on those who fit the standard BMI scale. My former brother-in-law was thin and died at 47 of a heart attack when he started exercising. He spent most of his life as a couch potato - a thin couch potato. More like a couch potato chip?

----------

fyrenza (05-23-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

> I'm not real fond of dumbasses...


But I will live longer and look better than the 500 pound beach whale who wants to stomp me into the ground when I tell her to move.  HAHA  You?

----------


## Reverend

> But I will live longer and look better than the 500 pound beach whale who wants to stomp me into the ground when I tell her to move.  HAHA  You?


I think the kid in the picture could probably kick your ass.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Ah, I see. You are trolling.
> 
> What's interesting is that being thin, or perfectly proportioned, is little indication of health or strength. Visceral fat can be quite dangerous, and yet it doesn't show on those who fit the standard BMI scale. My former brother-in-law was thin and died at 47 of a heart attack when he started exercising. He spent most of his life as a couch potato - a thin couch potato. More like a couch potato chip?


Actually, I can do that too.  I excercise, because I like it, but even if I do nothing day upon day, I still gain no weight ever.  

... So, I still have the problem of having to balance against those ever increasing mutants that call themselves the new normal.  

Maybe they should stop eating endlessly and chemicals?  What's that freaking good about those?

----------


## lostbeyond

> I think the kid in the picture could probably kick your ass.


Do you mean stomp my ass? Kicking my ass would be an option if she wasn't getting fat. Now that she is forecasted to be joining the fatsos soon, and eagerly so, I think she will stomp me, not kick me. Right?

----------


## patrickt

> Health education is a perfectly legitimate grade school activity.  And, it's good for the girl to learn that she's tending toward the heavy side.


Absolutely. Democrats need more anorexic women.

----------


## Reverend

> Absolutely. Democrats need more anorexic women.


They need people who won't be able to survive the food shortages Obama is going to cause.

----------


## Coolwalker

This is just another way that New York wants to control your life. I use to like New York...in the past few years it has become a haven for idiots and commies.

----------


## Sheldonna

> But for Gwendolyn, the Fitnessgrams are just dumb.
> I know that Im not overweight, so why should I believe the New York Department of Education? she said.


Wouldn't it be nice....if most of the kids in public schools were as free-thinking, logical and sensible as Gwendolyn?  If most of them actually started to see/recognize and to speak out against this BS?  Alas, I fear that the Gwendolyns of America will be marginalized and singled out for ridicule....mocked for not falling in lock-step with the leftist government agenda.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Health education is a perfectly legitimate grade school activity.  And, it's good for the girl to learn *that she's tending toward the heavy side*.


Except.....that she's not.  She is perfectly average and normal for her size/height.

----------


## Dan40

NEW YORK,

The liberal lunatic asylum trying to out-loony Califorlorn.



NY elected C. Schumer, Charles Rangel, and Anthony Weiner in a failed attempt to out crazy Ca.

But against Nancy Pelosi and Maxine Waters. NY never stood a chance.  Weiner gave it a good showing, but he couldn't keep it up.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Also, like in the OP's link, fatsos always rage at you about you breaking their hearts when you tell them to get up and exercise.  Don't you just hate fatsos?


Mooshelle Obama (I fondly call her Thunderbutt) is more of a fatso than Gwendolyn.  And so is her daughter Natasha.  



But that's ok.....since....with leftists it's always do as we say....NOT as we do.

----------

lostbeyond (05-23-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Mooshelle Obama (I fondly call her Thunderbutt) is more of a fatso than Gwendolyn. And so is her daughter Natasha. 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's ok.....since....with leftists it's always do as we say....NOT as we do.


You have a gigantic point with this one, I must say.  The exact 90 degree angle between a woman's back and butt I found in the African American community.  Totally disgraceful.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Except.....that she's not.  She is perfectly average and normal for her size/height.


As I have learned, first hand, democrats like making up health records then treating them as if the records reflect reality.

----------


## Cat

How is this little girl fat? If she is one pound over that weight on the chart, would that not be her clothes and shoes? I have certainly seen very many children who are much fatter than she.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This happened a month or so ago at my grandchild's private school.  Here's how the gov't gets into even private schools to do this and I'm upset with the principal and school because they are so stupid to fall for this.  JMU nursing students call the schools and ask to do weight and other little innocuous exams, sight, height for their 'studies'.  They're giving it to the gov't.

My daughter would not allow her daughter to participate and since she is on the board and was notified the day before this was okayed, she had a few words for the principal..a woman.  She told her this is nothing but a back handed way these people get info on our kids.   I'll bet a dollar this is associated with Common Core.

----------

Sheldonna (05-23-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> You have a gigantic point with this one, I must say.  The exact 90 degree angle between a woman's back and butt I found in the African American community.  Totally disgraceful.


Yeah...and the point is....Mooshelle should first exercise her own thighs and butt off before preaching to others about their fat.  And she should do a better job of monitoring her own kid before dictating what others' kids must eat.

Does that look like the gut of a kid that has been encouraged to only eat fruits and veggies?

----------


## Sheldonna

> How is this little girl fat? If she is one pound over that weight on the chart, would that not be her clothes and shoes? I have certainly seen very many children who are much fatter than she.


It could also just be water weight.  And you know how the lefties have been preaching for everyone to drink more water.  

No, this is a typical example of how lefties in government or in control of ANYTHING (like the city of New York) are not just illogical and dishonest, but quite insane.

----------


## Sheldonna

> This happened a month or so ago at my grandchild's private school.  Here's how the gov't gets into even private schools to do this and I'm upset with the principal and school because they are so stupid to fall for this.  JMU nursing students call the schools and ask to do weight and other little innocuous exams, sight, height for their 'studies'.  They're giving it to the gov't.
> 
> My daughter would not allow her daughter to participate and since she is on the board and was notified the day before this was okayed, she had a few words for the principal..a woman.  She told her this is nothing but a back handed way these people get info on our kids.   I'll bet a dollar this is associated with Common Core.


It's all "connected" to the leftist agenda.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Yeah...and the point is....Mooshelle should first exercise her own thighs and butt off before preaching to others about their fat.  And she should do a better job of monitoring her own kid before dictating what others' kids must eat.
> 
> Does that look like the gut of a kid that has been encouraged to only eat fruits and veggies?


There's a lot of sugar in fruit, especially fruit juices.

Anyway, those kids look healthy, and likely they will live longer for it.

As far as mooshelle goes, I think she should just monitor her own kids, period. Just as should any parent. But that's not the purpose of government. The purpose of government is to give people power to rule over you.

----------

Sheldonna (05-23-2014)

----------


## Sentinel

> Except.....that she's not.  She is perfectly average and normal for her size/height.


Says you.  But, I don't see that as the issue.  Stipulating the accuracy of their weight chart, do you still object?  If so, why?

Marginalized and singled out for ridicule?  Bullshyt.  Every kid can see how fat she is (or isn't) without anyone putting a number to it (which isn't supposed to be shared with the other kids).  And, your marginalized and singled-out argument would apply grades.  Do you object to teachers giving kids grades?

----------


## Sheldonna

> As I have learned, first hand, democrats like making up health records then treating them as if the records reflect reality.


And that is not just restricted to 'health records'.  They love to make it up as they go along...and then if/when they stop winning, the love to change the rules mid-game.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yeah...and the point is....Mooshelle should first exercise her own thighs and butt off before preaching to others about their fat.  And she should do a better job of monitoring her own kid before dictating what others' kids must eat.
> 
> Does that look like the gut of a kid that has been encouraged to only eat fruits and veggies?


is this an actual non-photo shopped legitimate photo of the 2 Obama girls?  That looks like Sasha but the older girl does not look like Malia.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Says you.  But, I don't see that as the issue.  Stipulating the accuracy of their weight chart, do you still object?  If so, why?
> 
> Marginalized and singled out for ridicule?  Bullshyt.  Every kid can see how fat she is (or isn't) without anyone putting a number to it (which isn't supposed to be shared with the other kids).  And, your marginalized and singled-out argument would apply grades.  Do you object to teachers giving kids grades?


I find it highly ironic....if not hilariously hypocritical.....that lefties will actually defend this BS (the OP)....even while bleating about not making poor little kids feel bad about getting bad grades, and therefore....there must be a grading curve OR dumbing down of the curriculum....so as not to wound any delicate feewings.  And yet....they have NO qualms whatsoever about a government entity (the city of New York) hurting delicate feewings of little kids.  

Effing hypocrites much?

----------


## Sheldonna

> There's a lot of sugar in fruit, especially fruit juices.
> 
> Anyway, those kids look healthy, and likely they will live longer for it.
> 
> As far as mooshelle goes, I think she should just monitor her own kids, period. Just as should any parent. But that's not the purpose of government. *The purpose of government is to give people power to rule over you*.


Yes....and that is why I am for limited government and against THIS power-grabbing regime.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (05-23-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> You have a gigantic point with this one, I must say.  The exact 90 degree angle between a woman's back and butt I found in the African American community.  Totally disgraceful.


Le Butte de Bubblie?

----------


## Roadmaster

It's none of the schools business. Now Dr.s doing this for parents, I agree with the studies. Is this young girl fat no, but she does have possibility of becoming overweight. I don't believe in putting kids on diets unless they are really bad overweight but portioning out her food with exercise will help her. How many people here witnessed girls in highschool that were ok looking 5 years after blew up. The same girls that looked down on overweight kids became overweight themselves. I would bet the mother of this young girl has struggled with diets herself.

----------


## lostbeyond

> This happened a month or so ago at my grandchild's private school. Here's how the gov't gets into even private schools to do this and I'm upset with the principal and school because they are so stupid to fall for this. JMU nursing students call the schools and ask to do weight and other little innocuous exams, sight, height for their 'studies'. They're giving it to the gov't.
> 
> My daughter would not allow her daughter to participate and since she is on the board and was notified the day before this was okayed, she had a few words for the principal..a woman. She told her this is nothing but a back handed way these people get info on our kids. I'll bet a dollar this is associated with Common Core.


You really!  The one time the gov't wants to do something positive and keep your kid in shape, and you prevent that too?  I understand that "we government here to help" is a good one, but this time they surely werent about fattening them, were they?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Yeah...and the point is....Mooshelle should first exercise her own thighs and butt off before preaching to others about their fat. And she should do a better job of monitoring her own kid before dictating what others' kids must eat.
> 
> Does that look like the gut of a kid that has been encouraged to only eat fruits and veggies?


I think it is okay to take exercise and slimming advice from fatsos if it works, only they are not an obvious ad.  How does it negate the fatso woman's White House message if she and her little hyppos are fatsos themselves?

----------


## lostbeyond

> It's none of the schools business. Now Dr.s doing this for parents, I agree with the studies. Is this young girl fat no, but she does have possibility of becoming overweight. I don't believe in putting kids on diets unless they are really bad overweight but portioning out her food with exercise will help her. How many people here witnessed girls in highschool that were ok looking 5 years after blew up. The same girls that looked down on overweight kids became overweight themselves. I would bet the mother of this young girl has struggled with diets herself.


Isn't that any school's formal job to provide gym classes and cafeteria, where you can exercise under the drill of a gym teacher and eat under the drill of the lunch lady?  If the lunch lady is so stupid that she allows coke for lunch in her cafeteria, and the gym teacher is so stupid that he doesn't yell your head off when you fail on the ring, then what do you go to school for anyways?

----------


## Sentinel

> It's none of the schools business. Now Dr.s doing this for parents, I agree with the studies. Is this young girl fat no, but she does have possibility of becoming overweight. I don't believe in putting kids on diets unless they are really bad overweight but portioning out her food with exercise will help her. How many people here witnessed girls in highschool that were ok looking 5 years after blew up. The same girls that looked down on overweight kids became overweight themselves. I would bet the mother of this young girl has struggled with diets herself.


I knew a brunette in high school who was totally hot.  She wasn't skinny, but she wasn't fat, either.  She was just right for optimal curves.  She had top-notch features and grooming habits. I met her a few years later and she was morbidly obese and otherwise let herself go, and probably developed a few health issues.  Went from 10 to 2.  Maybe it was marriage that did it?  Probably the fact that she wasn't skinny in high school was a warning that she was a fat-bomb waiting to explode.

Why do you say it's none of the school's business?  For generations, schools have been involved in some degree of student health screening.  And, isn't health itself a fair topic for grade school?  I think maybe the only thing wrong is the way they went about it.  The school shouldn't have recorded the results, or done it in a way that suggests results were recorded.  And, the school shouldn't have made a big deal out of it, like sending home sealed results.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Isn't that any school's formal job to provide gym classes and cafeteria, where you can exercise under the drill of a gym teacher and eat under the drill of the lunch lady?  If the lunch lady is so stupid that she allows coke for lunch in her cafeteria, and the gym teacher is so stupid that he doesn't yell your head off when you fail on the ring, then what do you go to school for anyways?


 A school should never take on the role of the parents nor be blamed if a child becomes obese. They are there to help school them only.  I was never willing to give them parental rights. This is dangerous.

----------

metheron (05-23-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why do you say it's none of the school's business?  For generations, schools have been involved in some degree of student health screening.  And, isn't health itself a fair topic for grade school?  I think maybe the only thing wrong is the way they went about it.  The school shouldn't have recorded the results, or done it in a way that suggests results were recorded.  And, the school shouldn't have made a big deal out of it, like sending home sealed results


 The government always has reasons for doing things. None of my kids are overweight and parents need to become responsible like they were back in my times. I am wise enough to know you don't give a child the whole bag of chips, gym is not the same when I was young, and the more you feed a child before they reach age 10 usually determines how much their stomach stretches. Don't over feed your children, play with them, have them running, and they won't have problems and end up in high school being able to eat what they want and not worry about gaining weight.

----------

lostbeyond (05-23-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> A school should never take on the role of the parents nor be blamed if a child becomes obese. They are there to help school them only.  I was never willing to give them parental rights. This is dangerous.



Monday
CAL
Whole Grain Cheese Crunchers
w/Marinara Sauce or Salsa^
430
Whole Grain Boneless Wings+
241
French Toast or Pancakes w/ Sausage
350-361
Hamburger~ or Cheeseburger~ on Whole Grain Bun
270-305
Whole Grain Chicken Nuggets+
316
Chicken Patty Sandwich+ on Whole Grain Bu

----------


## lostbeyond

> The government always has reasons for doing things. None of my kids are overweight and parents need to become responsible like they were back in my times. I am wise enough to know you don't give a child the whole bag of chips, gym is not the same when I was young, and the more you feed a child before they reach age 10 usually determines how much their stomach stretches. Don't over feed your children, play with them, have them running, and they won't have problems and end up in high school being able to eat what they want and not worry about gaining weight.


This is very interesting!  Now I understand why all my au pairs had strict food guidelines for me.  (Not that I cared too much about it.)  But yes, I can attest to this, and now I know why I never gain weight, no matter what I eat.  ... I still wouldn't eat publicly available supermarket food, fast food, or American food though.

----------


## lostbeyond

> A school should never take on the role of the parents nor be blamed if a child becomes obese. They are there to help school them only. I was never willing to give them parental rights. This is dangerous.


But what good is a gym class if the gym teacher doesn't have the authority to force you?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Monday
> CAL
> Whole Grain Cheese Crunchers
> w/Marinara Sauce or Salsa^
> 430
> Whole Grain Boneless Wings+
> 241
> French Toast or Pancakes w/ Sausage
> 350-361
> ...


We didn't eat like that and 99% of farm kids were thin. It's not a mystery, we were given breakfast, a snack and then dinner. No one cooked after 1pm. If we got a snack it was proportioned out like a handful of pretzels and sandwich, maybe a pickle.  Moms back then like I did made their kids plates and I gave them enough. You didn't get up and get seconds. If they got ice cream or a candy bar it was on the weekends and they looked forward to it. My parents didn't buy coke, we got a treat on the weekends.

----------


## Roadmaster

> But what good is a gym class if the gym teacher doesn't have the authority to force you?


 They did when I was young but they didn't need to force us. My kids were skating at age 4 each one of them. I also put all of mine into some type of sport.

----------


## Roadmaster

Anyone that is overweight and has a child you can prevent your child from being overweight by just portioning their meals when they start walking and having fun with them. I enjoyed spending time with my kids even tho a few yelled and screamed at the thought of skating or riding a bike without training wheels until they learned. Parents today are scared for the child to get mad.

----------

RMNIXON (05-23-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

BMI should be used as nothing more than a very general guide. 

And it is no business of the Department of Education!

----------

Roadmaster (05-23-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I think it is okay to take exercise and slimming advice from fatsos if it works, only they are not an obvious ad.  How does it negate the fatso woman's White House message if she and her little hyppos are fatsos themselves?


It's just the usual leftist sanctimonious "do as we say....not as we do" BS.  It pisses me off, quite frankly.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's just the usual leftist sanctimonious "do as we say....not as we do" BS.  It pisses me off, quite frankly.


 Exactly that too.

----------


## Sheldonna

> is this an actual non-photo shopped legitimate photo of the 2 Obama girls?  That looks like Sasha but the older girl does not look like Malia.


No, that's not Malia on the left.  It's probably just a friend.  But that is a pic of Natasha.

----------


## Dan40

> Monday
> CAL
> Whole Grain Cheese Crunchers
> w/Marinara Sauce or Salsa^
> 430
> Whole Grain Boneless Wings+
> 241
> French Toast or Pancakes w/ Sausage
> 350-361
> ...


What is not shown on the actual school lunh menu above is the drinks.

The schools supply white whole milk, chocolate milk, and strawberry milk.  The white moves slow, the flavored ones go fast.
The flavored milks are full fat whole milks with large amounts of added sugar.

The reminds me of a joke, naturally.

A man walks in the ice cream shop and orders a gallon of vanilla, a gallon of strawberry and a gallon of chocolate.

The clerk [creamanista?] says, "I'm sorry sir, we are all out of chocolate."

"Then give me a half gallon of vanilla, a half gallon of strawberry, and a half gallon of chocolate."

"Sir, we have no more chocolate at all."

"Then give me a quart of vanilla, a quart of strawberry, and a quart of chocolate."

"Sir the chocolate is all gone, the store has no chocolate!"

Then give me a pint of vanilla, a pint of strawberry, and a pint of chocolate."

"Sir, we have no chocolate in any size at all!!!"

"Then give me 3 cones, a vanilla cone, a strawberry cone, and a chocolate cone."

The clerk says, "Sir, can you spell the VAN in vanilla?"

"Sure, v-a-n."

"Can you spell the STRAW in strawberry?"

"Sure, s-t-r-a-w."

"Can you spell the FUCK in chocolate?"

"There's no fuck in chocolate."

"That what I've been trying to tell you!"

----------


## squidward

> I have one better proof, my own body.  I can outrun, outclimb, outpull, outpush everyone who is closer to the orange/red section than I.


so no ?

----------


## lostbeyond

> so no ?


Okay, I give you one even better, which is pretty much indisputable.  Who hates the BMI?  The fatsos, and fatso wannabes.  If you are normal, you can accept it.  There is no better statistical proof of the BMI's validity than this emotional reaction nationwide.  Hahahahaha.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Okay, I give you one even better, which is pretty much indisputable.  Who hates the BMI?  The fatsos, and fatso wannabes.  If you are normal, you can accept it.  There is no better statistical proof of the BMI's validity than this emotional reaction nationwide.  Hahahahaha.


BMI does not measure fat.  It measures weight.  That makes every athlete with a low body fat percentage and a high muscle percentage overweight by BMI standards.  A football player with a body fat percentage of 6% is always going to be overweight using BMI.

----------


## lostbeyond

> BMI does not measure fat.  It measures weight.  That makes every athlete with a low body fat percentage and a high muscle percentage overweight by BMI standards.  A football player with a body fat percentage of 6% is always going to be overweight using BMI.


But BMI was designed for the general population, not for the steroid using athletes.

----------


## Katzndogz

> But BMI was designed for the general population, not for the steroid using athletes.


Not all athletes use steroids, you just think so because you are unathletic yourself.   BMI was designed for the general population and it is wrong.   The use of it is wrong.  This nonsense with this girl is wrong.  It should be scrapped.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Not all athletes use steroids, you just think so because you are unathletic yourself.   BMI was designed for the general population and it is wrong.   The use of it is wrong.  This nonsense with this girl is wrong.  It should be scrapped.


I don't see how this is a singling out of this particulate student.  Apart from this, most of that BMI scale is in the green, up to like the 80 % mark, so it seems already engineered to include many fatsos.  Why is BMI and it's usage wrong?  Isn't sporty more healthy than being fat?

----------


## Sentinel

> Anyone that is overweight and has a child you can prevent your child from being overweight by just portioning their meals when they start walking and having fun with them. I enjoyed spending time with my kids even tho a few yelled and screamed at the thought of skating or riding a bike without training wheels until they learned. Parents today are scared for the child to get mad.


Most fat people have little idea of how not to be fat.  And, most fat people are also fatter than they think they are.  

If I had fat kids, and a cooperative wife, I just wouldn't have junk food in the house.  See if they can stay fat eating broccoli.  <evil laugh>

----------


## Sentinel

> BMI should be used as nothing more than a very general guide. 
> 
> And it is no business of the Department of Education!


What is the business of the Dept. of Education?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Most fat people have little idea of how not to be fat.  And, most fat people are also fatter than they think they are.  
> 
> If I had fat kids, and a cooperative wife, I just wouldn't have junk food in the house.  See if they can stay fat eating broccoli.  <evil laugh>


Lol but you think I have a problem with people overweight, I don't. In my family heart trouble (I was born with it) and diabetes runs in the family. I wanted my kids to have a little meat on their bodies but not be obese to give them a better chance of not getting these things, but they all ended up like me skinny. I am 5'7" was 5'8 and never been over 125lbs except 
when I was pregnant. Would loose it all before I left the hospital and the shortest among my kids. My shortest daughter is 5'10".

----------


## RMNIXON

> What is the business of the Dept. of Education?



OK, you got me!

The answer is nothing at all.

----------

